# New garage nearly finished



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi first time posting but been reading for a while now just thought I would share my new garage !!


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Will post more when finished had ceiling plastered today and frame work put in for PVC cladding half way up the wall on two sides


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks very nice


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Outside lights !!


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Really liking the outside lights, I may have to pinch that idea.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Me too but uve got quite alot on the side lol
But looks awasome all the same!


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks really needed the lights down the side it's quite along path so its pitch black at night !!


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks good mate. Have you got the inside kitted out yet?


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not quite couple of week should see it finished.floor to paint, cladding to fit and a couple of panel heaters on the walls !!


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome keep us up dated with pics. I'd love a nice garage but my drives not that suitable without stealing 1ft of next doors, and I can imagine him not being best to pleased with that.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Will do had a few neighbour issues my self !!


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

redmen78 said:


> Will do had a few neighbour issues my self !!


Can I ask what issues??


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great mate. Inside finished yet?


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah a few issues with planning permission etc and a few concrete splashes on his car (that he wouldn't move off his drive)
All sorted now and he's ok promised him a free detail when garage all finished.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Quick update got the cladding just about finished floor painted tomorrow


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking good, nice and bright. What colour floor paint, I've got grey but not sure if to use it or not.

Look forward to tomorrow's update


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Red mate Just in process of sealing the floor


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looks good mate!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Im liking the white finish top marks there buddy :thumb:


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just finished the top of the cladding got floor sealed but its still a bit cold to paint floor. Taking cupboard doors to work to Spray them white.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Two coats on the floor two more Tomorrow


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks great. Did you use masonry paint on the inside bricks? What floor paint have you used?


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah mate masonry paint on the on walls and ronseal floor paint with ronseal concrete seal for the floor not that impressed with the floor though already starting to chip so going down the mototile flooring nxt payday !


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice...well jell :thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looking clean!!


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally got round to putting some shelves up today and emptying my boot !


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

redmen78 said:


> Yeah mate masonry paint on the on walls and ronseal floor paint with ronseal concrete seal for the floor not that impressed with the floor though already starting to chip so going down the mototile flooring nxt payday !


I agree, used Ronseal as well and it's absolute sh#te Gotta blast it off and try summat else...?

Nice neat layout though :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Gents, try a two pack Epoxy paint like this, or simmilar :

http://www.regalpaints.co.uk/product/high-build-epoxy-garage-floor-paint-GPaint03.html


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

what lights are fitted outside the garage as im after some myself. looks amazing


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just decking lights mate


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

redmen78 said:


> Just decking lights mate


fantastic thanks :thumb:


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Had a good month at work so ordered the mototile flooring can't wait !!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice result great lighting enjoy


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Can I ask how much this cost?


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

450 quid mate


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

redmen78 said:


> View attachment 30285
> View attachment 30286
> 
> Finally got round to putting some shelves up today and emptying my boot !


Looks good fella!

What size tool clip did you use for the megs bottles?


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Think they were 33 mm mate got them off eBay toolclip company


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheers fella am on my way to screwfix now to pick up a pack of 10 (£2.99 Bargain)


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Floor turned up today hopefully down tomorrow !!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

The best floor paint ever is made by Watco


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tiles down !!!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks great!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Keir said:


> Can I ask how much this cost?





redmen78 said:


> 450 quid mate


£450 to build the garage?


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lol sorry mate thought you meant the floor !!
It was quite a big extension goes round the back of the house with a downstairs toilet and a utility room so price was a bit more than 450 quid !


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Love these garage threads ! Some here . Nice job mate !

Sub d by the way .


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

redmen78 said:


> Lol sorry mate thought you meant the floor !!
> It was quite a big extension goes round the back of the house with a downstairs toilet and a utility room so price was a bit more than 450 quid !


was gonna say, I'll have two otherwise lol


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Garage All cleared !!
gave car a quick bath ready for wax on Monday got some dodo juice orange crush to try


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice clean garage mate ! Congrats .


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

looking realy good mate

any plans in the pipeline?


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not really got a baby girl on the way in 9 week !!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Oops , action s coming up mate !


----------



## ukshaun (Apr 25, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

love it, iam doing black and white cheq on my garage flooring in the summer


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

M20fes said:


> love it, iam doing black and white cheq on my garage flooring in the summer


Can definitely recommend mototile mate


----------

